
Winter of Our Discontent Meets Fyre Festival - SQL2219
https://www.theburningplatform.com/2019/02/20/winter-of-our-discontent-meets-fyre-festival/
======
SQL2219
Wow, Axe Grinders R Us: "These frivolous social media-based companies are
built upon false narratives, self-absorbed millennials, easy money, and
celebrity worship. They have zero value."

